# Bigger than Hogzilla?



## GlockSpeed31

Boy bags hog said bigger than 'Hogzilla' By KATE BRUMBACK, Associated Press Writer 
50 minutes ago



MONTGOMERY, Ala. - Hogzilla is being made into a horror movie. But the sequel may be even bigger: Meet Monster Pig. An 11-year-old Alabama boy used a pistol to kill a wild hog his father says weighed a staggering 1,051 pounds and measured 9-feet-4 from the tip of its snout to the base of its tail. Think hams as big as car tires. 


If the claims are accurate, Jamison Stone's trophy boar would be bigger than Hogzilla, the famed wild hog that grew to seemingly mythical proportions after being killed in south Georgia in 2004.

Hogzilla originally was thought to weigh 1,000 pounds and measure 12 feet in length. National Geographic experts who unearthed its remains believe the animal actually weighed about 800 pounds and was 8 feet long.

Regardless of the comparison, Jamison is reveling in the attention over his pig, which has a Web site put up by his father — http://www.monsterpig.com — that is generating Internet buzz.

"It feels really good," Jamison, of Pickensville, said in a telephone interview with The Associated Press. "It's a good accomplishment. I probably won't ever kill anything else that big."

Jamison, who killed his first deer at age 5, was hunting with father Mike Stone and two guides in east Alabama on May 3 when he bagged Hogzilla II. He said he shot the huge animal eight times with a .50-caliber revolver and chased it for three hours through hilly woods before finishing it off with a point-blank shot.

Through it all there was the fear that the animal would turn and charge them, as wild boars have a reputation of doing.

"I was a little bit scared, a little bit excited," said Jamison, who just finished the sixth grade on the honor roll at Christian Heritage Academy, a small, private school.

His father said that, just to be extra safe, he and the guides had high-powered rifles aimed and ready to fire in case the beast with 5-inch tusks decided to charge.

With the pig finally dead in a creek bed on the 2,500-acre Lost Creek Plantation, a commercial hunting preserve in Delta, trees had to be cut down and a backhoe brought in to bring Jamison's prize out of the woods.

It was hauled on a truck to the Clay County Farmers Exchange in Lineville, where Jeff Kinder said they used his scale, which was recently calibrated, to weigh the hog.

Kinder, who didn't witness the weigh-in, said he was baffled to hear the reported weight of 1,051 pounds because his scale — an old, manual style with sliding weights — only measures to the nearest 10.

"I didn't quite understand that," he said.

Mike Stone said the scale balanced one notch past the 1,050-pound mark, and he thought it meant a weight of 1,051 pounds.

"It probably weighed 1,060 pounds. We were just afraid to change it once the story was out," he said.

The hog's head is now being mounted on an extra-large foam form by Jerry Cunningham of Jerry's Taxidermy in Oxford. Cunningham said the animal measured 54 inches around the head, 74 inches around the shoulders and 11 inches from the eyes to the end of its snout.

"It's huge," he said. "It's just the biggest thing I've ever seen."

Mike Stone is having sausage made from the rest of the animal. "We'll probably get 500 to 700 pounds," he said. 

Jamison, meanwhile, has been offered a small part in "The Legend of Hogzilla," a small-time horror flick based on the tale of the Georgia boar. The movie is holding casting calls with plans to begin filming in Georgia. 

Jamison is enjoying the newfound celebrity generated by the hog hunt, but he said he prefers hunting pheasants to monster pigs. 

"They are a little less dangerous." 

Link to AJC
http://www.ajc.com/news/content/metro/stories/2007/05/25/0525hogzilla.html


----------



## Toliver

I personally think the picture is fake and the papers have been duped.  Until someone with no interest one way or the other can verify or I see multiple pictures, I don't believe it.  I could be wrong.   But comparing that kid to that pig it looks like it's the size of a friggen rhino.

Here's a hog in the same size range that has been verified.
http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/bighog.asp


----------



## bilgerat

Toliver said:


> I personally think the picture is fake and the papers have been duped.  Until someone with no interest one way or the other can verify or I see multiple pictures, I don't believe it.  I could be wrong.   But comparing that kid to that pig it looks like it's the size of a friggen rhino.
> 
> Here's a hog in the same size range that has been verified.
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/bighog.asp



the kid is only 11! ck out the web site it has more photos
http://www.monsterpig.com/


----------



## Gadget

bilgerat said:


> the kid is only 11! ck out the web site it has more photos
> http://www.monsterpig.com/





Yeah, and they're using the technique of posing the hunter several feet behind the hog, then hog looks much bigger.


----------



## creekbender

it wasn't bigger than the one in fayette co was it ?


----------



## Dub

No matter the angle....no matter the lens used....that is a monster hawg.

Could you imagine accidently walking up on that thing and have it peeved at you.  You'd feel like the gates of Hades had opened up and monsters were spewing out....needless to say, the old Glock barell would be getting a tad warm.


----------



## Derek Edge

Hmm, whether or not everything is as told, check the negative coments section out at http://www.monsterpig.com/negative_comments.htm.  To think, this is what we are up against people.  What a shame, these are the people we are up against.


----------



## Researcher31726

Read some of those negative e-mails. Hope I'm not around those "people" when they really get riled up!
Sue


----------



## COYOTE X

Congrat's to the Stone's. (I hope Jamison's not allowed to read the "negative" mail. That stuff is disturbing. Its scary to think you could meet people like that in YOUR community.) COYOTE X


----------



## seaweaver

I sent him an email that could get put in there. I told him he need more time at the range, and yes that a big feral hog.
There might no be so many of those letters had there been only two shots w/ 30yards in between. 
cw


----------



## GT-40 GUY

That is not a cross bred hog. It is a domestic hog that escaped or released into the wild. Look at the shape of its head. Cross bread ferrel hogs have straight long heads.


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER

It’s a shame some Load mouth tree hugging flower child can get away with making remarks of hatred like that toward a person they don’t even know and or unwilling to meet face to face. Sure I am for freedom of speech but hatred and terroristic threats are another thing. Punks

Great kill little Man


----------



## hootinga

man those people are ruthless. i wouldnt sweat what they are sayin their the ingorant one who dont see that we as hunter are the true conservationist. we spend hundred to thousand of dollars to have healthy animals. if it was up to them there wouldnt be no trees b/c they need the land for their salads. we are the one who keep the land for the animals to live in but i dont think huntin has a long life anymore. and after readin some of the post on hear it some of the people are just as bad as the anti's. i dont care if that pig weighed 1050 lbs that is a monster pig and i say congrats to the kid. but you really do need go to the target range.


----------



## vomStokes

I did notice that the picture of Jamison with his father and the hog was...angled, but I agree...that is a HUGE hog!

2 things I don't necessarily like on their monsterpig.com website:

1) The morons leaving nasty rude, name-calling, immature comments i.e. "congrats you f**** fat boy!" etc

2) The fact that they are trying to sell the "color poster" online to make a buck.  Seems very P.T. Barnum to me.  

Also curious why no one bothered to take a tape measure and show is measuring hog from snout to rump? that would show how long it is.  I imagine weighing it might be interesting unless you throw it in the back of a truck - take truck to a weigh station - weigh truck without hog and then with.


----------



## Count Down

...The PBR Bull "Sling Blade" looks half that size and weighs close to 1400 lbs....  Not knowing that was a "pig", and just looking at it to scale of the kid, it looks as if it could go close to 2000 lbs....Just would like to see more pics...


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Let's assume that this is true.

Is anybody besides me bothered by the fact that two men with rifles stood by while this boy shoot _at_ this hog 8 times over a three hour period?  What happened to the idea of not letting an animal suffer and making a clean kill?


----------



## Public Land Prowler

I believe it.I mean it's not a breed like our piney woods,and yes they are using tricks with the camera,but it is not uncommon for that breed of hog to get that big.All I can say is he was fed well!

I think they did not completely think it through when they told it took 8 shots or 16 shots or whatever the shot count is this time.I guess they thought it would show how tough the animal was,not that the kid was such a bad shot.You can see he hit guts and was all over with his shots,but geez cut the kid a break he is young,and a 500 is a big pistol!


----------



## hootinga

i dont think the pic is doctored. but i wouldnt use a 22 mag to take an elephant. one of the dudes with the rifle should have gave the rifle to him to shoot the hog. chasin the hog around for 3 hours shootin it with splender is kinda unethical.  but like public said the kid is 11 years old and should get props for his kill instead of beenin picked on about it.


----------



## HOGDOG76

CHECKED LOST CREEK PLANTATION OUT ON THE WEB AND THEY HAVE A FENCED OPERATION. ALSO FOUND ADS FROM BACK IN APRIL FOR A GUARANTEED HUNT FOR THIS HOG. SO THAT TELLS ME IT WAS A PEN HOG THAT SOME KID TOOK POT SHOTS AT FOR 3 HOURS. I M NOT JUDGING HIS METHOD ONLY SAYING TO DO IT THAT WAY THEN POST IT ON THE WEB AND CLAIM A WORLD RECORD IS DUMB. THE STORY IS GREAT NOW BUT LET SOMEBODY DO THE SAME 10 MINUTES OF RESEARCH I DID AND ALL US HUNTERS LOOK BAD IN THE NATIONAL MEDIA.I GUESS HE IS SELLING POSTERS TO RECOUP THE COST OF THE HUNT!!!


----------



## Gadget

HOGDOG76 said:


> CHECKED LOST CREEK PLANTATION OUT ON THE WEB AND THEY HAVE A FENCED OPERATION. ALSO FOUND ADS FROM BACK IN APRIL FOR A GUARANTEED HUNT FOR THIS HOG. SO THAT TELLS ME IT WAS A PEN HOG THAT SOME KID TOOK POT SHOTS AT FOR 3 HOURS. I M NOT JUDGING HIS METHOD ONLY SAYING TO DO IT THAT WAY THEN POST IT ON THE WEB AND CLAIM A WORLD RECORD IS DUMB. THE STORY IS GREAT NOW BUT LET SOMEBODY DO THE SAME 10 MINUTES OF RESEARCH I DID AND ALL US HUNTERS LOOK BAD IN THE NATIONAL MEDIA.I GUESS HE IS SELLING POSTERS TO RECOUP THE COST OF THE HUNT!!!




That suxs if true, from what I gathered I thought it was a free range hunt....


----------



## Zaphod Beeblebrox

Now it is being asked if it is just a coincidence that the domains www.monsterpig.com and www.thelegendofhogzillathemovie.com were filed on the same day. If this was not a mere marketing ploy to raise interest in a movie that very few would know there was history about?


----------



## Gadget

Zaphod Beeblebrox said:


> Now it is being asked if it is just a coincidence that the domains www.monsterpig.com and www.thelegendofhogzillathemovie.com were filed on the same day. If this was not a mere marketing ploy to raise interest in a movie that very few would know there was history about?





You may be onto something there....


----------



## jackflash

the pic has been photoshopped BIGTIME...was probably still a good size hog.....but those photos have been doctored....


----------



## Glock 21

Gadget said:


> Yeah, and they're using the technique of posing the hunter several feet behind the hog, then hog looks much bigger.



I COULD'T AGREE MORE. IN ONE OF THE PICS WITH THE HOG FACING THE CAMERA, IT LOOKS LIKE THE PEOPLE ARE AT LEAST 5 FT BEHIND THE BACK OF THE HOG. ON ANOTHER SITE THERE IS A PIC OF THE HOG HANGING UP WITH THE DAD AND THE KID. THEN IT SHOWS A PIC OF THE HOG HANGING FROM A TRACTOR AND THE HOG LOOKS SO MUCH SMALLER IN THAT PIC, PROBABLY A 500+ HOG BUT NOT A 1000+ HOG.


----------



## Count Down

little buddy said:


> THEN IT SHOWS A PIC OF THE HOG HANGING FROM A TRACTOR AND THE HOG LOOKS SO MUCH SMALLER IN THAT PIC, PROBABLY A 500+ HOG BUT NOT A 1000+ HOG.


 

Yep!  Saw that too...I'll tell you this..If that was my boy, I don't think I would have allowed him to take three hours to kill anything.  And I've fired a 500......Once....And not again...
Not sayiing that the kid couldn't shoot it, but...8 times?....My daddy told me a long time ago, "If it sounds to good,......", well ya'll know the rest.


Bottom line, I don't beleive what is being told is the "whole" truth..There are a lot of raised eyebrows on this thing...


----------



## vomStokes

Let's compare something real quick....

1st picture - the one circulating the internet and posted on their website:







2nd picture - the one that's located on the Lost Creek Plantation website.  







To me, those look like either two different hogs...or the one circulating has been edited.  The picture on the plantation website makes the hog look much smaller than the first picture.  Not to mention, why do they have the boy standing BEHIND the hog in the 1st pic and clearly kneeling behind it in the 2nd?

Found this on another website (for scale comparison):

http://www.ftyps.com/unrelated/hogzilla/


----------



## Count Down

*hawg wash........*



vomStokes said:


> Let's compare something real quick....
> 
> 1st picture - the one circulating the internet and posted on their website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd picture - the one that's located on the Lost Creek Plantation website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, those look like either two different hogs...or the one circulating has been edited. The picture on the plantation website makes the hog look much smaller than the first picture. Not to mention, why do they have the boy standing BEHIND the hog in the 1st pic and clearly kneeling behind it in the 2nd?
> 
> Found this on another website (for scale comparison):
> 
> http://www.ftyps.com/unrelated/hogzilla/


 


Well that really closes the case on the atleast the photo....Because, again I compared that thing to a star PBR bull that weighs 1400 lbs, and no way, based on scale would that pig weigh less than 2000. Which of course mean it is "hawg wash"


----------



## Count Down

Public Land Prowler said:


> ,but it is not uncommon for that breed of hog to get that big.


 

 

Then why are we talkling about it?  I can't see how this can be a "normal" or "common" error in the genes of a hawg.  

I don't remember any of our astute hawg prowlers on this sight braggin about their  last 1,000 pounder....

Not saying they can't get that big..But I don't think either get that big without some help from the human race..i.e. fences, food, medicine, drugs..Wonder if they'll be a toxicolligy report release..Has the state of Alabama recognized this kill?...Interested to hear about their DNR's thoughts on this.


----------



## PWalls

Photoshopping or picture editing or grandstanding aside, my initial reaction was one of dismay when I learned that the "boy" had to shoot it 8 times (that correct?) and track the wounded animal for 3 hours before it dies. Where were the adults? Why give the boy a weapon he couldn't handle and accurately shoot? Why not put the hog out of its misery long before the 3 hours?

The hog is huge. Will make a great mount and trophy. Just didn't sit well with me what they did to get the trophy.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> Where were the adults?



According to the article, standing right behind him with rifles.



> Why not put the hog out of its misery long before the 3 hours?



Beats me.  That's why I asked the question originally.  Is it really all that important to say that MY boy killed a big pig.  I'm not knocking the kid, but I do have problems with the adults that would stand by and let this happen.  Poor old hog probably died of heat exhaustion.


----------



## hogdawg

This whole thing is just dumb.  Everything about it makes me sick to my stomach, especially that they're tryin' to make money off a dang poster.  The little boy shot a huge pen raised hog, good for him.  If I was a little boy, and I had the chance to shoot what I thought was a record wild hog, I'd be all over it.  The adults here need a good swift kick in the rear end!!  I think shootin' trophies inside a fence is absurd and lazy anyway, but I guess everyone is different.  To each his own.   Folks may think us doggers are absurd for chasin' down hogs with dogs.  Anyway, to the little boy; congrats, i'm sure it was exciting.  To the father;  take your boy on a more realistic hunt next time.


----------



## vomStokes

I second, PWalls.


----------



## sticker

*big hog*

Anyway, to the little boy; congrats, i'm sure it was exciting.  To the father;  take your boy on a more realistic hunt next time.[/QUOTE]

I couldnt agree more.  That was a big hog but if  you want him to really enjoy himself and not have people on the internet talking trash about him, bring him to Georgia and take him in the real woods, with real hogs, a few dogs, and a knife or a piece of mule tape.  That is exciting


----------



## HOGDOG76

Gadget said:


> That suxs if true, from what I gathered I thought it was a free range hunt....



I JUST TRIED TO LINK YOU TO SOUTHEASTERN TROPHY HUNTERS SITE SO YOU COULD READ IT FOR YOURSELF BUT THEY HAVE DELETED IT!!!! THE MARCH NEWS TALKED ABOUT A 600 POUND HOG THEY HAD ON THE PLACE. THE APRIL TALKED ABOUT ONE OVER 1000 LBS THEY HAD AVAILABLE FOR A GUARUNTEED HUNT. THAT WAS DELETED IN THE LAST COUPLE OF DAYS AND THE MAY NEWS SAYS THE BOY TOOK THE HOG.NOW I KNOW SOME ** IS GOING ON FOR THEM TO DELETE THAT.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

I'm trying to cobble this together from another thread so as to include the photos:



> I looked for the picture mike recomended and put it next to Hogzilla. Hogzilla is supposed to be 1091 lbs and over 10 long. Ths Iowa Pig is 1800 lbs plus and is shown in a 10 foot long cage. Looks like hogzilla's picture is not... quite... right.



The original thread is at http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=116349.

The pig they are talking about was shown at the Iowa State Fair, and the statistics are online.

BTW the bottom pig looks to be one happy pig.

Compare the features of the happy hog to the "wild hog".  Apparently anyone who can get to Iowa can have a "1000 lb _wild_ hog"


----------



## vomStokes

HOGDOG76 said:


> CHECKED LOST CREEK PLANTATION OUT ON THE WEB AND THEY HAVE A FENCED OPERATION. ALSO FOUND ADS FROM BACK IN APRIL FOR A GUARANTEED HUNT FOR THIS HOG. SO THAT TELLS ME IT WAS A PEN HOG THAT SOME KID TOOK POT SHOTS AT FOR 3 HOURS. I M NOT JUDGING HIS METHOD ONLY SAYING TO DO IT THAT WAY THEN POST IT ON THE WEB AND CLAIM A WORLD RECORD IS DUMB. THE STORY IS GREAT NOW BUT LET SOMEBODY DO THE SAME 10 MINUTES OF RESEARCH I DID AND ALL US HUNTERS LOOK BAD IN THE NATIONAL MEDIA.I GUESS HE IS SELLING POSTERS TO RECOUP THE COST OF THE HUNT!!!



Here's what you're talking about (someone from another MB grabbed it before they deleted it)

"Just a note. His dad killed one in excess of 600 a few days before. Then the son killed the one that was trapped." 

From Southeastern Trophy Hunters:

April 28, 2007 

The legendary Lost Creek Plantation located in Clay County Alabama is known for its trophy quality boar hunting. LCP is offering a once in a lifetime opportunity to harvest a truly giant boar. Just a few weeks ago, *LCP was able to trap a big boar* that one of our Southeastern Trophy Hunters members was lucky enough to harvest. That boar weighed 627 pounds and was taken by *Mike Stone *of Stone Auctioneers. *Eddy Borden, owner and operator of LCP, has just trapped another boar that dwarfs that giant.* 

This monster will weigh at least 1000 pounds - that is a ½ ton of pork! The beast is now roaming the wilds of the Lost Creek Plantation. We are offering this hunt on a no kill = no pay basis. The total cost of this hunt is $1500 and includes everything but the processing of the meat. The boar is jet black and has huge tusks. 

Keith O'Neal and Chris Williams will be on hand to help guide and video this hunt. If you have ever wanted to take an animal of this magnitude, now is your chance! This beast will not last long, so if you are interested call us ASAP. 

Yours in Hunting/Fishing, 
Keith O'Neal 
Southeastern Trophy Hunters 

_Southeastern Trophy Hunters is where the boy and his dad booked their hunting trip. The dad killed the pigs mate and then the preserver owner trapped the pig and let the little boy kill it. _


http://www.southeasterntrophyhunters.com/news.html 

p.s you can see the article is here when you google it but they've since removed the news story: 

News - Southeastern Trophy Hunters 

LCP is offering a once in a lifetime opportunity to harvest a truly giant boar. Just a few weeks ago, LCP was able to trap a big boar ...


----------



## capt stan

I'll take um on a real hog hunt for that kinda money!!!


LOOSERS!

This is EXACTLY the kind of stuff the Antis are looking for. The people that are running this kind of operation are only about the money. Not HUNTING


----------



## vomStokes

Once the mess started hitting the fan, the plantation owner started saying he "just wants it all to go away."  I'll be glad when things are back to normal.


----------



## hogdawg

I can't believe it.  They're actually showing off the skull, the one thing that pretty much says, "Hey guys, I killed a domestic hog!" The other pic is from that article in Field and Stream that shows the difference in wild, feral, and domestic skulls.  That bottom(domestic) skull looks mighty similar to the "monster pig", hmm.....


----------



## HOGDOG76

vomStokes said:


> Here's what you're talking about (someone from another MB grabbed it before they deleted it)
> 
> "Just a note. His dad killed one in excess of 600 a few days before. Then the son killed the one that was trapped."
> 
> From Southeastern Trophy Hunters:
> 
> April 28, 2007
> 
> The legendary Lost Creek Plantation located in Clay County Alabama is known for its trophy quality boar hunting. LCP is offering a once in a lifetime opportunity to harvest a truly giant boar. Just a few weeks ago, *LCP was able to trap a big boar* that one of our Southeastern Trophy Hunters members was lucky enough to harvest. That boar weighed 627 pounds and was taken by *Mike Stone *of Stone Auctioneers. *Eddy Borden, owner and operator of LCP, has just trapped another boar that dwarfs that giant.*
> 
> This monster will weigh at least 1000 pounds - that is a ½ ton of pork! The beast is now roaming the wilds of the Lost Creek Plantation. We are offering this hunt on a no kill = no pay basis. The total cost of this hunt is $1500 and includes everything but the processing of the meat. The boar is jet black and has huge tusks.
> 
> Keith O'Neal and Chris Williams will be on hand to help guide and video this hunt. If you have ever wanted to take an animal of this magnitude, now is your chance! This beast will not last long, so if you are interested call us ASAP.
> 
> Yours in Hunting/Fishing,
> Keith O'Neal
> Southeastern Trophy Hunters
> 
> _Southeastern Trophy Hunters is where the boy and his dad booked their hunting trip. The dad killed the pigs mate and then the preserver owner trapped the pig and let the little boy kill it. _
> 
> 
> http://www.southeasterntrophyhunters.com/news.html
> 
> p.s you can see the article is here when you google it but they've since removed the news story:
> 
> News - Southeastern Trophy Hunters
> 
> LCP is offering a once in a lifetime opportunity to harvest a truly giant boar. Just a few weeks ago, LCP was able to trap a big boar ...



THANX BUDDY, IVE BEEN TELLING ALL MY FRIENDS THIS FOR DAYS AND WHEN I WENT TO SHOW THEM THE PROOF IT WAS GONE. SO DO YOU WANT TO EMAIL IT TO ALABAMA DNR OR SHOULD I?


----------



## vomStokes

hogdawg said:


> I can't believe it.  They're actually showing off the skull, the one thing that pretty much says, "Hey guys, I killed a domestic hog!" The other pic is from that article in Field and Stream that shows the difference in wild, feral, and domestic skulls.  That bottom(domestic) skull looks mighty similar to the "monster pig", hmm.....



That's probably why the "monster pig's" skull has its picture taken at an angle.  Why is it that this family's idea of good picture taking is at an angle?

I can honestly say...I've learned more about pigs, hogs, boars, etc. in this thread than I have the several years living here in Georgia 

~ Budd-ette   (aka Shelby)


----------



## caught

IT LOOKS LIKE THEIR IS ENOUGH EVIDENCE RUNNING AROUND THAT THIS HUNTING OPERATION IS PROBABLY GOING TO GET THEIR BUT HANDED TO THEM BY THE ALABAMA DNR..............

 I WOULD HATE TO BUST ANYONES BUBBLE WHO HAS SHOT A EUROPEAN OR "RUSSIAN" BOAR IN A PRESERVE BUT MANY ARE RAISED JUST FOR THE PURPOSE OF BEING SHOT BY SOME YUPPIE. YES THEY CAN STILL HURT YOU AND ARE STILL CONSIDERED DANGEROUS GAME BUT THEY WERE PROBABLY HAVING THEIR BACK SCRATCHED RIGHT BEFORE BEING KICKED OUT IN A PRESERVE FOR THE TAKING. IT AINT PRETTY BUT MONEY IS MONEY. YOUR BEST HOG FOR THE BUCK WOULD BE ONE CAUGHT OR TRAPPED BY A HOG HUNTER. AT LEAST THEY STILL HAVE SOME INSTINCTS WHEN YOU PULL THE TRIGGER. NOT TO MENTION THE PRICE IS A LOT MORE REASONABLE.


----------



## jdkelly12

FRUITHURST — Before he became known as “Monster Pig,” the 1,051-pound hog shot in Delta was known by another name.

Fred.

Rhonda and Phil Blissitt state, on April 29, four days before the hog was killed, Fred was one of many livestock on their farm.

Late Thursday evening, their claims were confirmed by Andy Howell, Game Warden for the Alabama Department of Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries.

“I didn't want to stir up anything,” Rhonda Blissitt said. “I just wanted the truth to be told. That wasn't a wild pig.”

Added Phil Blissitt: “If it went down in the record book, it would be deceiving, and we'd know that for the rest of our lives.”

The monster hog gained worldwide acclaim after he was harvested by 11-year-old Jamison Stone, a Pickensville native, with a .50-caliber pistol on May 3 at the Lost Creek Plantation, LLC, a hunting preserve in Delta. The big boar was hunted inside a large, low-fence enclosure and fired upon 16 times by Stone, who struck the animal nearly a half-dozen times during the three-hour hunt.

The Blissitts said they were unaware that the hog generating all the media attention was once theirs. It wasn't until Howell spoke with Phil Blissitt that the pieces of the puzzle came together.

Phil Blissitt recalled Howell asking him about the now-famous hog.

“Did you see that pig on TV?” Phil Blissitt recalled Howell asking him. “I said, 'Yeah, I had one about that size. He said, 'No, that one is yours.'

“That's when I knew.”

Phil Blissitt purchased the pig for his wife as a Christmas gift in December of 2004. From 6 weeks old, they raised the pig as it grew to its enormous size.

Not long ago, they decided to sell off all of their pigs. Eddy Borden, owner of Lost Creek Plantation, purchased Fred.

Attempts to reach Borden were unsuccessful.

While Rhonda Blissitt was somewhat in the dark about the potential demise of her pet, Phil Blissitt said he was under the understanding that it would breed other female pigs and then “probably be hunted.” Many other of their former pigs — like their other farm animals — had been raised for the purpose of agricultural harvest.

As the Blissitts recounted the events of the last two days, they told stories and made many references to the gentleness of their former “pet.”

From his treats of canned sweet potatoes to the how grandchildren would play with him, their stories painted the picture of a gentle giant. The even talked about how their small chihuahua would get in the pen with him and could come out unscathed.

“But if they hadn't fed him in a while,” Rhonda Blissitt said, “he could have gotten irate.”

Phil Blissitt said he became irritated when they learned about all the doubters who said photos of Fred were doctored.

“That was a big hog,” he said.

The information of the pig's previous owner came out on the same day that officials from the Fish and Wildlife concluded their investigation of the hunt. They concluded that nothing illegal happened under the guidelines of Alabama law.

Allan Andress, enforcement chief for the Alabama Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries Division, said they derived the hog's origin as the investigation unfolded.

“We were able to determine that he came from a domesticated environment,” he said. “So, he was not feral to start with. Therefore, he would not violate our feral swine trapping and relocating rule.”

Mike Stone, Jamison's father, contends that he was unaware of the origin of the pig. Before, during and after the hunt — and up until late Thursday night, when contacted — Mike Stone was under the impression that the hog was feral.

“We were told that it was a feral hog,” Mike Stone said, “and we hunted it on the pretense that it was a feral hog.”


----------



## Twenty five ought six

I just have to wonder how much a "pet pig" hunt costs?

That's just a sorry picture, I don't care how old the hunter is.  Chasing someone's pet pig around a fenced in enclosure for 3 hours, shooting at it 12 times, hitting in maybe 8.  What do you think about watching something like that die?


----------



## Gadget

figures it would be bogus.


sad.......really sad


----------



## Count Down

sickening......I jumped my son for shooting a squirrel with is pellet gun two days ago....So I made him skin it and it soaking in the fridegdare right now....I guess I'm real old fashioned when it comes to that....Just makes me ill to think that Pig was a "Pet"....Then tortured by being shot over a three hour period.....

If a hunter on this site told a story about stick'n 5 arrows in a buck in non-lethal areas of his body over a three hour period, he'd be on the wall of shame...And blasted by other members of Woody's.

These people deserve no less.  

We have to be good stewards of the land and the animals..... 

They should be made to eat that pig...The whole thing...Blood sausage and all....Fat and all....I bet after eating over 1100 pounds of hop within a few months, they'd be done with pigs...

BTW, I think I read their site the hunt cost $1,500.00...


----------



## Trophy Island Hunts

What a joke! Takes a real hunter to kill a caged in hog. This kids dad needs to take him on a real hunt that involves stalking, tracking and outsmarting your prey.


----------



## Racor

I hope the kid gets a better role model.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Well fewer and fewer people want to have anything to do with this:

Lost Creek Plantation has taken its entire webpage down,

http://www.lostcreekplantation.com/

Southeastern Trophies Hunters, the "guides" have removed any mention of Fred, and have taken down his picture

http://southeasterntrophyhunters.com/

Only Daddy Stone seems to be still carrying the torch.


----------



## Buzz

How about Bunnyzilla?


----------



## Nitro

They probably could have walked up to it with a Little Debbie Wedding cake  in hand and stabbed it to death..........


----------



## Dub

7x57 said:


> How about Bunnyzilla?



     


Yup....Little Debbie prolly would've done it.


----------



## Count Down

7x57 said:


> How about Bunnyzilla?


 
You ought to send that pic to the local news out there..See if they'll run with it..


----------



## Public Land Prowler

Count Down said:


> Then why are we talkling about it?  I can't see how this can be a "normal" or "common" error in the genes of a hawg.



I don't think you understand me dude.When I say that breed of hog I am saying DOMESTIC hog.It's not an error it is a domestic hog.



Count Down said:


> I don't remember any of our astute hawg prowlers on this sight braggin about their  last 1,000 pounder....



And you never will....Our piney woods rooters will never get that big.You start talking about 300 pounds on a piney woods rooter and you are talking huge!Just like a little farther north Hog guides breed of hogs gets bigger than our piney woods do...Is 200 big for him?Maybe not?Is 200 big for us?Yes.

Just like our coastal deer don't get as big as an Illinois buck.They are an entirely different genetic strain.There is absolutely no piney woods in that hog,and I guess we all know now that we were right that it was a domestic hog.

Our trophy hogs are measured by tusks really.Some people like to cut boars when they are young and kill them later.A cut boar doesn't fight,mark trees or anything like that so his tusks get bigger.

I saw a red boar in the walmart in hinesville I think it is gahoghunters,and it is what a true trophy boar looks like around here,and I would venture to say he didn't weigh over 300lbs.Stan has also shot some trophy boars.One this year with tusks over 2 3/4" ,and that hog weighed 125lbs.

Alot of people say 300lbs ain't much and 125 is a baby,but they don't realize where these hogs live.

Has anyone ever stopped for a minute to think how big our bucks do get?If you get a 150lb buck that scores 130 that would be like a 200lb Illinois buck that scores 173"!!!Pound for pound we do have some nice deer for their genetic strain.

Now excuse me while I rant.... (OH yeah I already was... )

I think it is a shame that people do stuff like they did.Everything thing now adays is about big,bigger,and biggest.I remember back when I grew up how proud I was of my first deer which was a doe,and how happy everyone was for me.Now people talk bad about you for shooting spikes.I remember when people weren't jealous...Maybe they were and I just grew up to find out how the real world is,but I really think we are a long ways from home now,people have forgotten the real reason for hunting,and that means you will see more of this kind of crap more often.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

I think it is a shame that people do stuff like they did.Everything thing now adays is about big,bigger,and biggest.I remember back when I grew up how proud I was of my first deer which was a doe,and how happy everyone was for me.Now people talk bad about you for shooting spikes.I remember when people weren't jealous...Maybe they were and I just grew up to find out how the real world is,but I really think we are a long ways from home now,people have forgotten the real reason for hunting,and that means you will see more of this kind of crap more often


PLP this right here is what I'm talkin bout why do they take a young boy out to hunt huge Deer and Big Fish hogzilla and so forth I was all ways told by my Granddaddy and my Daddy if you shoot it you better eat it and that is what I thought hunting was all about setting on the Table


----------

